# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Vraag over PH (Paroxymale Hemicrania)

## eliss

Hallo Allemaal

Ik heb al een jaar of 3 last van enorme vlijmscherpe steken in mijn achterhoofd aan de rechterkant,het komt zo iedere mnd of iets langer er tussen en soms iets korter,
Ik ben de laatste keer bij de ehbo beland ik hield het niet uit,volgens de dokter daar is is PH ik ken het niet,maar het is verschrikkelijk,ik weet als ik het heb niet waar ik het zoeken moet,het zijn aanvallen van steken alsof je een stroomstoot krijgt maar dan van vlijmscheroe steken,dan is het even weg en komt het weer,en dat gaat de hele dag door,ik heb het soms twee weken en soms een dag of twee,
Weet iemand hier wat ik bedoel,ik weet er geen raad mee.

Alvast bedankt
Groet Elis.

----------


## Oki07

Ik ken het niet, maar heb je dit al gezien?

http://kopzorgen.studioleo.nl/phpBB3...php?f=2&t=2427

----------


## Sefi

Ben je weleens bij een chiropractor geweest voor je hoofdpijn?
Ik weet dat ze veel kunnen met verschillende soorten hoofdpijn. Je zou het eens kunnen navragen.
Sterkte!

----------

